# Llama MiniMax II



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

I saw a Llama MiniMax II 45 ACP at a pawn shop today. Double stack mag 10 round capacity. Looks in good shape, don't remember what they were asking. Will look closer tomorrow. 
Anyone know anything about thiis gun?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I had one, it was the single biggest POS I ever had. Run, run fast and run far. 

The manufacturing is crude, the mags are proprietary and kind of pricey, they DON'T use Para 10rd mags. The plastic grips will melt if you get gun scrubber on them and to top it off, I could not get three consecutive shots out of the thing without some sort of stoppage or jam.


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

I appreciate the input, I will run far far away. I value the opinion.


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Good friend of mine had one.I would have to agree with VAMarine.RUN! He had nothing but trouble.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've seen several and most of them had problems. Personally having a weapon that looks so much like a 1911 but it not being close enough to use most of the regular 1911 parts is too much trouble. Being they really need a good bit of work most the time to get them anywhere near reliable.


----------

